# Hymer washer jet



## dobermannman (May 13, 2005)

just noticed 1 of my washer jets on my hymer s555 is missing do they screw off?wher cn i get new1 ?


----------



## brandywine (Aug 28, 2007)

A lot of Hymer windscreen wipers are volvo - might be worth a try.

Regards


----------



## dobermannman (May 13, 2005)

thanks i will check it out


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi,
If it's the type with 4 nozzles then it just plugs into the pipe that goes up the arm then just clips onto the arm. The Volvo people should have them.


----------



## Westkirby01 (Jan 25, 2009)

Resources / Useful downloads

Manual for s550. Page 11 has part numbers.
Manual for 660 has body parts details

Hope this helps


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

dobermannman said:


> just noticed 1 of my washer jets on my hymer s555 is missing do they screw off?wher cn i get new1 ?


Did you get one?


----------

